# Reemplazar 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 por mosfet



## master666 (Nov 29, 2011)

Buenas compañeros del foro 

Tengo una duda entre manos, actualmente poseo un amplificador estereo, el amplificador cuenta con un transformador simetrico de +-38v ac en 600watts, restificados da +-50v, y el problema que tengo es que el amplificador tiene como transistores los 2sc5200 y el 2sa1943 y se quemo uno de los canales y encontre unos pero eran imitacion y se quemaron, quiciera saber si puedo reemplazar los transistores antes mencionado por mosfet ya que he podido leer que tienen mejor rendimiento y calientan menos, pero no se cual mosfet escojer para el amplificador, quiciera que me ayudaran para poder escojer entre tanta variedad 

pido su ayuda por que no se mucho de mosfet y espero ustedes me puedan ayudar

gracias...


----------

